# [SOLVED] New XP install....No internet Connection



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

I have just Re-installed windows XP on a new set of hard drives (raid 0). Still have the old install in computer on different Raid 0. Thanks to duel boot, I can use the old install to make this post. So....... We know there is no hardware problem.

Here's what I have done so far: Installed Windows XP with LAN cable disconnected. (Didn't want virus to get in before security installed) After windows install, Installed Roadrunner CA Security Suite. (I have Time Warner Cable) Security wanted access to internet, so I re-connected LAN cable to Modem and ran windows network set-up. Got message that setup was successful.... However, no internet connection. Ran Windows troubleshooting and got this message during the troubleshooting procedure when I tried to repair the 1394 connection: "Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection. Cannot proceed"

By the way, when I re-ran the network setup, the wizard said everything was working fine.

Anyone have an Idea what is wrong and how to fix it?

Another thing... I have turned the windows firewall off.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New XP install....No internet Connection*

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: New XP install....No internet Connection*

OK will log off this OS and re-boot the new one... will get back to you in a few minutes


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: New XP install....No internet Connection*

Is my face red or what... Go a whole bunch of yellow "?" I think I know the problem.... I forgot to install the motherboard drivers... Let me do that and I will let you know if that solved the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New XP install....No internet Connection*

Well, that's going to help a bunch! :grin:


----------



## Darrell Collins (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: New XP install....No internet Connection*

I don't know what to say..... I am really ashamed.... I have been building my own computers for years. How do you make a dumb mistake like that... I would have been pulling my hair out for hours if you hadn't reminded me about the yellow "?" Problem solved... Everything working fine.

Thanks; Darrell


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New XP install....No internet Connection*

You're welcome. Note that I don't disclose any of my embarrassing moments here. :grin:


----------

